# Keeping parts flat? Wa handle making question



## PappaG (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm all set to glue my Wa handle pieces together. I have read how important it is that all the components are flat (or the spaces on the handle will be visible). Well I guess its no surprise, but my pieces are not flat. there are small gaps in between. I will use die for my epoxy, but i'm guessing that won't cover up any gaps. 

What is the best way to flatten the different pieces. for example the bottom of the ferrule piece - how to I flatten it. I have been trying, just by having my sandpaper flat on the kitchen table. Not working great. I still see a small gap. 

Suggestions for achieving flatness?


----------



## tedg (Aug 15, 2018)

I flatten on sandpaper, on a piece of glass. Just guessing, but maybe your paper is too course. Finer paper will (should) help the gaps disappear.


----------



## Bensbites (Aug 15, 2018)

How are you cutting your pieces? I use a decent tablesaw; that leaves me flat/square pieces.


----------



## PappaG (Aug 15, 2018)

band saw and scroll saw. The are not flat. I'm not ready to glue up yet.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Aug 15, 2018)

PappaG said:


> band saw and scroll saw. The are not flat. I'm not ready to glue up yet.



I had the Same issue. I used a band saw. I had to grind the surface down to flat. I basically eyeballed everything. Not 100% flat but flat enough to help me through.


----------



## Bensbites (Aug 15, 2018)

PappaG said:


> band saw and scroll saw. The are not flat. I'm not ready to glue up yet.



Not sure where you are, but if I were you, I would look at a cheap tablesaw and or 4x36 belt sander on Craigslist(used)


----------



## PappaG (Aug 15, 2018)

Interesting. Ok. I'll look into a used table saw. Thanks guys. one of these weekends I'll have an update on the handles.


----------



## RonB (Aug 16, 2018)

If you can't find a table saw, a miter saw should work. Electric or hand powered will work, but no matter which you use, you need to use an accurate square to make sure the cut is square.


----------



## juniperburl (Aug 16, 2018)

Table saw with a cross cut sled, and material clamped to sled so you can still have five fingers. Then sand flat with 220 on reference plate using figure 8 motion. 

If your sanding is sloppy, you'll get gaps.
If you drill crooked holes you'll get gaps.
If you can't cut square you get gaps.
If your spacers aren't flat and equal thickness you'll get gaps. 
If you don't clamp correctly you get gaps. 
If your clamps flex, you'll probably get gaps.


----------



## tedg (Aug 16, 2018)

Word of advice on a table saw. Get a cabinet saw, even if it's an older one. The bench tops or the portables, will not give you the cut you're looking for. Stay away from the orange ones, the yellow ones, the green ones, etc.. They will cut ok, but still leave a lot of sanding. Nothing cuts like a saw with a few hundred pounds of cast iron in it. I'm a retired cabinet builder, 55 years of table saws etc.


----------



## nelsonchenknives (Aug 18, 2018)

there are many ways to make things flat, but a cheap disc. sander will probably fit your needs the best.


----------



## JayGee (Aug 18, 2018)

Rather than spending all that money, you could cut with a hand saw, square it up with a chisel, and just keep checking that its square. Eventually you'll learn to cut straight with a handsaw.


----------

